# Magazines ae different.



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

I have a S&W Walther PPK/S .380 and when I bought it it came with 2 Walther magazines and since I'm obsessive/compulsive 2 mags just weren't enough so, I HAD to buy 2 more because I have 4 mags for all my guns. The gun shop had two more so I bought them. They were made by MECGAR and are nickel plated with 7 round capacity. I thought they were identical to the Walther mags
My problem is that every time I take it to the range and install the MECGAR mags I get a failure to chamber about every other round. I have compared the 2 types closely and I can see there is a very slight difference between them. I don't have a pair of calipers to measure them but, I can see that the flanges at the top of the magazine are creating a different sized opening for the round to chamber. I wish I had a camera so you could see what I'm talking about, but I'm wondering if anyone else has also experienced this issue?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

VietVet68 said:


> Hi,
> I have compared the 2 types closely and I can see there is a very slight difference between them. I don't have a pair of calipers to measure them but, *I can see that the flanges at the top of the magazine are creating a different sized opening* for the round to chamber. I wish I had a camera so you could see what I'm talking about, but I'm wondering if anyone else has also experienced this issue?


The flanges are called "feed lips", are there any markings on your mags other than the MecGar logo? It's possible you have mags for a .32, not a .380.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Thanks*



VAMarine said:


> The flanges are called "feed lips", are there any markings on your mags other than the MecGar logo? It's possible you have mags for a .32, not a .380.


First of all, thanks for educating me on "feed lips", I didn't know what to call them. Markings on the MecGar mags are:
1. "Cal. 380 ACP"
2. "Made in Italy"
3. Cartridge numbers
4. The MecGar logo

Any clues there?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

VietVet68 said:


> First of all, thanks for educating me on "feed lips", I didn't know what to call them. Markings on the MecGar mags are:
> 1. "Cal. 380 ACP"
> 2. "Made in Italy"
> 3. Cartridge numbers
> ...


Those should be correct then, but it is possible that the mags are marked incorrectly, I had some MecGar .40cal mags that were actually sized to be 9mm mags. Your cartridge numbers go 1-7 not 1-8 correct?


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*On it goes-chasing problems*



VAMarine said:


> Those should be correct then, but it is possible that the mags are marked incorrectly, I had some MecGar .40cal mags that were actually sized to be 9mm mags. Your cartridge numbers go 1-7 not 1-8 correct?


Yes, 1-7. I really wish that I had kept the packaging.
Jack


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

VietVet68 said:


> Yes, 1-7. I really wish that I had kept the packaging.
> Jack


Well it sounds like the "should" be correct mags, you can always try reshaping the feed lips, but that can cause more harms than good sometimes.


----------

